# 16th Maryland Slot Car Show & Swap Meet-April 6 2014



## njdcball (Mar 16, 2011)

16th MARYLAND (formerly Aberdeen) SLOT CAR SHOW & SWAP MEET – April 6, 2014

All Slot Car Hobbyists, Racers & Collectors

Our 16th MARYLAND, Slot Car Show & Swap Meet will be held on Sunday, APRIL 6th, 10A-2P at the HILTON GARDEN INN, WHITE MARSH MALL, BALTIMORE, MD at 5015 Campbell Boulevard, Baltimore, MD 21236. Hotel # is 410-427-0600. It’s conveniently located off of Maryland INTERSTATE 95, at EXIT 67B.

Our March 2013 Show broke all our show records with OVER 95 VENDOR TABLES. Plus over 225 attendees made it our most successful show yet. But this April Show is shaping up to be just as good

With about 3 WEEKS TO GO we now have 90 TABLES RESERVED FOR OUR SHOW!! We still have a few tables left in the big room and entry room, so, if you want tables and haven’t contacted me yet, please do so ASAP.

If you’re interested in renting tables, they are 6-footers and first table rented is $30. Additional tables remain $25 each, just as before. (Ex: One table=$30; two tables=$55; three tables=$80 and so on). 

Admission is $5/person; kids under 12 free and early "floor rights" at $20/person starting around 8am. 

SPECIAL ANNOUNCEMENT! For the first time at our MD Slot Car Show, there will be an “official” ECHORR RACE held in an adjoining room at the end of the long entry hallway. Hiram Durant and the ECHORR club will setup a custom 4’ x 12’ four-lane track and hold official heats and races at our show. 

Just like our previous shows, this show will have thousands of vintage and new slot cars and accessories in all scales - HO, 1/48/, 1/43, 1/32 & 1/24 setup in two adjoining banquet rooms. 

We have slot car hobbyists setting up displays from all over the country including Michigan, Ohio, Illinois, Pittsburgh/Western PA, Philly/South Jersey/Delaware, NY/NJ/Conn metro area, Upstate NY, VA Beach/Richmond. Plus, lots of local hobbyists from the Baltimore MD/Washington DC area set up at our show as well. 

SPECIAL ANNOUNCEMENT! In addition, “Trader” Bob Molta (SlotCarCentral) will be coming all the way from Syracuse, NY and will be bringing close to a THOUSAND vintage and current slot cars displayed on 10 TABLES! He’ll also be offering a “Show Special” of dozens of Life-Like T-Cars.

Just a few of the more familiar names setting up tables this year are:
Bob Beers (Mr. Aurora), Tom Stumpf, Mario Pisano; Guy Graziano; Cheryl Lincoln-WIZZARD HIGH PERFORMANCE; 
Harry Nonnemacher (Harry20), Doug Keys; Bill Houck; Steve Sanders (vintage AFX), Rick Swavely (Resin Dude Bodies); 
Rich Olree (vintage HO + 1000’s of runner bodies), Rich Shanfeld (Great Traditions Hobbies - 1/32 & 1/24 large scale slots); Joe Davidson (vintage slots); Bob Lusch (Bad L Hobbies); Bob Royal; Joe Hopkins; Dave Simms (DCM Raceway); Brad Blohm (vintage/rare 1/24 slots); John Dellangelo (Wipe Out); Steve Berry; Jerry Schmoyer (OneStopSlotShop); Bob Burns; Eric Warren; Rob Bonner; Mike Komornik; Vic Vachon, Larry Schenk, John Grabowski (JG Trains). 
Plus many more (including quite a few new hobbyists setting up tables for this show as well)!!!

If you want to get an idea of what our Slot Car Show is like, I’ve attached links (below) to a couple of short YouTube VIDEOS of our March 2013 show, shot by Kevin McAvoy, which he posted on YOUTUBE back in March ‘13. The first link is the show at Pre-Opening Setup (about 8:30 AM) and the other is at it’s peak with all the attendees crowding around. 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&v=DaLR4Y9ea64
http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&v=epN501lzMKI

So, if you are thinking about attending and need directions or show info, contact me (Elliot Dalberg) [email protected]; 
703-960-3594 (home); 703-901-4262 (cell) or Doug Keys - [email protected]; 301-474-6596. 

The Hilton Garden Inn has blocked out a group of rooms for the night before at a discounted rate ($119). These rooms must be booked 3 weeks prior to the show to get the discounted rate. Call this week before rate goes away. 

Anyway, I hope to see you all there again, because it’s always a fun event.
Thanks 
Elliot Dalberg
[email protected]


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

B there


----------



## ZBT Speedway (Jan 2, 2012)

Man I wish I could get my vacation then, good chance to visit my daughter and grandkids and go to your show, I hear it is a good one, not taking anything away from our midwest show, but heard yours a great too. Enjoy :dude:


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

real soon now


----------



## tabcomary (Jun 2, 2010)

*Maryland Slot Car Show*

See you there Al!


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

how quickly things change. Hank and I cannot make it. hope Y'all have fun. hopefully next time. al


----------

